# Stylus for Nook



## jeanniespc (Jun 5, 2009)

Is there a stylus pen that is compatible with the Nook?

I got a Pogo sketch that is for Iphones and Ipods but it does not work with the Nook.  Its a capacitive touch screen stylus.

Thanks,
Jeannie


----------

